# I see a snail in my p tank!!!



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Today when I went to feed my p's, I noticed a small round dot on one of my plants. At first, I thought that it was just a whole in the plant. But as I looked, it started to move. I've had my tank and my p's for a little over 3 weeks and never once saw a snail. Should I be worried? Or is this normal? I've read that they can be a menace as they breed like crazy and are hermaphrodites. Could they cause any harm to my p's and if so, how do I eliminate them?









Here's a pic


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Shoot, does anyone know how to load photos onto the thread???


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

If your Ps are still small 2inches or less, you may consider adding a clown loach. But, be forewarned that it may become lunch for your Ps. Clown Loaches LOVE snails. I added a few to my tank when my reds were very small to take care of my snail problem. If you don't eliminate your snails now, they'll eat your plants and overpopulate in no time at all.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Also, when you make a post, at the bottom of the screen is a place where you can attach a file to your post. It's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I just recently got a snail problem in my tank. I killed about 15 little tiny snails this morning by cruching them. Does anyone know a way to get rid of all of them? A loach wont last a minute in my tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You could try a Rapheal Cat, if you have enough hiding spaces: mine do a great job keeping the amount of snails to a minimum in my redbelly tank.
Another thing you could try is putting a piece of cucumber, apple or similar in your tank, and take it out as soon as it's covered with snails: works magic for some, doesn't help at all for others, but worth a try, I'd say.

btw: do you squash the snails _inside_ your tank? If so, do you remove the carcasses? Dead snails, just like other remains, pollute the water, so I'd be a bit careful with that!

Anyways, good luck to y'all... :smile:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok, I'm gonna try to load the pic again....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Forget it! I even made my pic smaller and put it in the file attachment and it didnt work!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Make sure the file-type is .jpg or .gif, and that the picture is no more than 100k in size...
If you can't manage, mail the picture to *[email protected]*, and I'll see what I can do


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Trying again for the last time.....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I sent the pics to you Juddazz


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Judazz, you're a genius and it jogged my memory on something. I took a coffee cup, put it in the water, and poured some shrimp pellets in it. Set it at the bottom of the tank and left it overnight. In the morning it was FULL of snails. I tossed them out in the yard and started over. After nights I probably killed at least 200 snails.

And Rafaels eat snails??







I didn't know that, maybe that's why my snail problem never returned. I have some big ones in there, but no little ones for at least 3 months.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> Judazz, you're a genius and it jogged my memory on something. I took a coffee cup, put it in the water, and poured some shrimp pellets in it. Set it at the bottom of the tank and left it overnight. In the morning it was FULL of snails. I tossed them out in the yard and started over. After nights I probably killed at least 200 snails.
> 
> And Rafaels eat snails??
> 
> ...


 yikes... i eat snails..









and yes they do..they will take care of some of the populations.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

ya when i got a plant from the lfs and got it in my talk i saw one was gana get him out but he got away and i was doing a water change yester day and found him he wint from like the sise of a bb to about half a pinny not shure if i'ma take him out there if only one so not to worried.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Kill it. Kill it now.







The damned things will overpopulate your tank in NO time. Seriously, they're a pain in the @SS and will eventually eat your plants too. I like pacus more than snails and I hate pacus.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I only saw one and when i did my water change today i kept looking for it but couldnt find it. I think I will try the coffee with shrimp pellets method and see what happens...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Here are the pics....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

And another....


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Good luck to you. I hope you can rid yourself of the damned things before it's too late. Supposedly there's a solution that you can dip your plants in before you put them in your tank, but the people at my lfs had no clue what it is. Perhaps somenoe can shed some light on this.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i herd a penny in the tank will kill all snails and wont hurt the fish is this true?
something to do with the copper.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I never heard of that one, doesn't hurt to try though


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Could hurt to try it though, poor copper poisoned p's, could still try it though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here you go Innes...another non-piranha thread.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> ya when i got a plant from the lfs and got it in my talk i saw one was gana get him out but he got away and i was doing a water change yester day and found him he wint from like the sise of a bb to about half a pinny not shure if i'ma take him out there if only one so not to worried.


 the snail that u have in your tank is more than likely a hermaphrodite and *will* reproduce on its own.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

whatever you do, DONT put change in your tank! my old roommate and i were playing quarters one day (where you bounce a quarter into a pitcher of beer and whoever doesnt make it has to drink the pitcher) and we got too good at getting in the pitcher, so we tried bouncing the quarter off the table into his tank across the room. we made 3 shots and left the quarters in because we got drunk. the next morning, all but 1 of his fish were dead.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I guess its a no no


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Elliott.. If you want, I have a half-full bottle of Snail-away if it ever gets out of hand. Just hollahz!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cool right on Al, I'll let you know it gets outa hand


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Here you go Innes...another non-piranha thread.


 Hey thanks GG


----------

